# Oil Pulling: My New Solution to Vaper's Tongue and Bad Breath



## Alex

Oil Pulling: My New Solution to Vaper's Tongue and Bad Breath

submitted 7 hours ago by WhatsUpBras

Someone told me about doing oil pulling so I purchased this big bottle http://tinyurl.com/qdgeoc8 and started using it everyday.

MAN, WHAT A DIFFERENCE.

You put a spoon of oil in your mouth, let it dissolve, then gargle it like mouth wash for 5-10 minutes. It is recommended you do this for 15-20 minutes but I never have that kind of time so end up doing it only for 5 minutes.

The coconut oil pulls out and extracts the bacterial in your mouth but since it is not a strong mouth wash it also serves to lubricate and moisturize your mouth and gums (very important in a vaper)

I use two spoons a day (once in the AM and once in the PM) and it has made my breath so much better and at the same time given me a sense of relief from the dry mouth and nasty taste you get from some juices.

If you dont want to buy a huge bottle Amazon sells smaller bottles for $10-12. But you literally get triple to quadruple the amount if you buy a large bottle so it may just be better to spend the extra $5-8 and if you dont like it you could always use it for cooking or as a moisturizer for your skin/hair.

Hope it helps you guys as much as it helped me.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...pulling_my_new_solution_to_vapers_tongue_and/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee

This absolutely does work. We use coconut oil for just about everything, great for dry skin too. I've been tempted to do a nasal rinse with it, I've heard of people getting good results with this but I haven't had the guts to try it.

FYI, Checkers has 1kg buckets for R70.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike

All I can think is, I need to microwave some, add some menthol, then try this!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ET

Wow, interesting idea there. Wonder how coconut oil tastes


----------



## VapeGrrl

It has a very light coconut taste. You can add a drop or two of organic peppermint oil as well.


----------



## BumbleBee

ET said:


> Wow, interesting idea there. Wonder how coconut oil tastes


It really doesn't taste like much, it's the texture you need to watch out for. Start with a very small amount and work your way up to a teaspoon full.


----------



## method1

I prefer the stuff that hasn't been "de-odorised" - tastes and smells more coconut-y


----------



## Alex

BumbleBee said:


> It really doesn't taste like much, it's the texture you need to watch out for. Start with a very small amount and work your way up to a teaspoon full.



I almost gagged this morning after trying a straight full teaspoon. But it wasn't bad once the coconut had liquified.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> I almost gagged this morning after trying a straight full teaspoon. But it wasn't bad once the coconut had liquified..


Yip, that gag reflex is a bugger


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> I almost gagged this morning after triying a straight full teaspoon. But it wasn't bad once the coconut had liquified.


What you can also try is to scoop some up with a toothbrush and get it in your mouth that way. Just a quick brush to spread it around and get it melted and then swish it around. 10min is good but if you can go for 15 - 20min then you will see a noticeable difference.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Alex said:


> Oil Pulling: My New Solution to Vaper's Tongue and Bad Breath
> 
> submitted 7 hours ago by WhatsUpBras
> 
> Someone told me about doing oil pulling so I purchased this big bottle http://tinyurl.com/qdgeoc8 and started using it everyday.
> 
> MAN, WHAT A DIFFERENCE.
> 
> You put a spoon of oil in your mouth, let it dissolve, then gargle it like mouth wash for 5-10 minutes. It is recommended you do this for 15-20 minutes but I never have that kind of time so end up doing it only for 5 minutes.
> 
> The coconut oil pulls out and extracts the bacterial in your mouth but since it is not a strong mouth wash it also serves to lubricate and moisturize your mouth and gums (very important in a vaper)
> 
> I use two spoons a day (once in the AM and once in the PM) and it has made my breath so much better and at the same time given me a sense of relief from the dry mouth and nasty taste you get from some juices.
> 
> If you dont want to buy a huge bottle Amazon sells smaller bottles for $10-12. But you literally get triple to quadruple the amount if you buy a large bottle so it may just be better to spend the extra $5-8 and if you dont like it you could always use it for cooking or as a moisturizer for your skin/hair.
> 
> Hope it helps you guys as much as it helped me.
> 
> source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...pulling_my_new_solution_to_vapers_tongue_and/



It is also good for dental health. I kills bacteria makes teeth white over time. Been using it for a while now. I also eat/drink a table spoon of it every morning and night. Does wonders for your health.
You can also buy the 1kg tubs at President Hyper. More and more hypers are now stocking it.
You can use it on your skin, your feet and it's anti-bacterial and anti-fungal.

http://draxe.com/coconut-oil-benefits/
http://coconutsandkettlebells.com/20-ways-use-coconut-oil/
http://wellnessmama.com/5734/101-uses-for-coconut-oil/
http://www.goodgirlgonegreen.com/20-uses-for-coconut-oil/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I must look into this. Switched my sunflower oil to palm oil for deep frying two months back as well.


----------



## BumbleBee

Viper_SA said:


> I must look into this. Switched my sunflower oil to palm oil for deep frying two months back as well.


Palm oil is great for cooking but don't let the hippies and environmentalists know you're using it. Coconut oil is also great for frying. The best is still lard.


----------



## Viper_SA

Why is that @BumbleBee?


----------



## method1

Viper_SA said:


> Why is that @BumbleBee?



Deforestation, has brought species under threat for example the orangutan:

http://www.orangutan.org.au/palm-oil

Unfortunately palm oil is in nearly everything so very hard to avoid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

Even ice cream (well the cheap ones anyway)


----------



## Matt

What brand do you use @BumbleBee ?
Was searching for some and see there is a huge difference in price.


----------



## BumbleBee

Matt said:


> What brand do you use @BumbleBee ?
> Was searching for some and see there is a huge difference in price.


We use this one from Checkers for R70



This one is available at our Van Heerdens Pharmacy also for R70

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

The more expensive ones are usually your cold press extra virgin grades with the most expensive being "organic". For our purposes this cheap stuff is just fine as long as the ingredients listed on the back is nothing more than: coconut oil


----------



## Alex

BumbleBee said:


> The more expensive ones are usually your cold press extra virgin grades with the most expensive being "organic". For our purposes this cheap stuff is just fine as long as the ingredients listed on the back is nothing more than: coconut oil


I got some of that checkers one earlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Quick question, do you guys do this before or after brushing your teeth in the morning?

Also after gargling do you guys rinse your mouth with water as well?


----------



## BumbleBee

BhavZ said:


> Quick question, do you guys do this before or after brushing your teeth in the morning?
> 
> Also after gargling do you guys rinse your mouth with water as well?


Oil pulling pretty much replaces brushing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I can't seem to get pas 1.5 minutes with gargling. My neck hurts and I get out of breath.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ohmen

Quick question guys...Possibly silly

If I vape like 30ml's of one juice the flavour usually becomes a bit muted after a while. Will the coconut oil help with that too? @BumbleBee you seem to be the expert on all things coconut oil


----------



## BumbleBee

Ohmen said:


> Quick question guys...Possibly silly
> 
> If I vape like 30ml's of one juice the flavour usually becomes a bit muted after a while. Will the coconut oil help with that too? @BumbleBee you seem to be the expert on all things coconut oil


I don't think the coconut oil will really help for that, best is to have at least 2 or 3 flavours in rotation and not to overdo just one.

Being banters we have discovered so many wonderful things, coconut oil being one of them. It's extremely versatile.


----------



## Ohmen

I got myself a tub at checkers 

I can't wait to try it out. I've done some research and found that oil pulling has many other healing properties.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Ohmen said:


> I got myself a tub at checkers
> 
> I can't wait to try it out. I've done some research and found that oil pulling has many other healing properties.


Great! Just start slow, maybe start with half or even a quarter teaspoon, not like @Alex going for gold with a full spoon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ohmen

Hahaha @Alex is brave. I know I'll need to get used to the texture. I'll start off slow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Here's an interesting link
http://www.healthy-holistic-living.com/6-reasons-to-start-using-coconut-oil-as-toothpaste.html?t=DM

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

capetocuba said:


> Here's an interesting link
> http://www.healthy-holistic-living.com/6-reasons-to-start-using-coconut-oil-as-toothpaste.html?t=DM



Thanks for that link, I have my mouth full of this stuff at the moment. 

Only 14 minutes to go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

So after seeing that link, am I supposed to gargle or not?


----------



## BumbleBee

Viper_SA said:


> So after seeing that link, am I supposed to gargle or not?


Nope, by using mouthwash you will just be negating what the oil is doing and introducing more harmful chemicals into your system.


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks @BumbleBee but I meant with the coconut oil. Do I gargle with that, or just rinse the mouth? The article linked says not to gargle with the coconut oil


----------



## BumbleBee

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee but I meant with the coconut oil. Do I gargle with that, or just rinse the mouth? The article linked says not to gargle with the coconut oil


I'm confused, didn't you just answer your own question?

Just rinse and spit with the coconut oil, it's that simple.


----------



## Viper_SA

I know how you feel. The OP speaks of 'gargle', so I wasn't sure when the other post said not to gargle.


----------



## BumbleBee

Lol, ok if the OP was made more than an hour or so ago then I've already forgotten what it said. This flu isn't exactly helping my already ageing memory 

Anyhow, I suppose you could try gargling with the coconut oil, just make sure to take a video so we can see how it turns out


----------



## Viper_SA

BumbleBee said:


> Lol, ok if the OP was made more than an hour or so ago then I've already forgotten what it said. This flu isn't exactly helping my already ageing memory
> 
> Anyhow, I suppose you could try gargling with the coconut oil, just make sure to take a video so we can see how it turns out





BumbleBee said:


> Lol, ok if the OP was made more than an hour or so ago then I've already forgotten what it said. This flu isn't exactly helping my already ageing memory
> 
> Anyhow, I suppose you could try gargling with the coconut oil, just make sure to take a video so we can see how it turns out



I've been gargling it!  That is why I ask, because after 2 minutes my neck is killing me and I'm out of breath, so I had no idea how people managed 15-20 minutes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wyvern

I am going to be evil and reviving this thread:

Coconut oil is amazing, I have been using it as a toothpaste (just coconut oil + spearmint) for about 4 months now and my mouth has never felt better (it sounds weird I know). I am not allowed to add anything abrasive to my mix tho since my teeth are brittle.

I can say it has helped with some of my vapor's tongue. But I have made it into a lotion and bath scrub as well

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I started oil pulling with coconut oil this morning. 

Can't wait to see the results 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA

For the life of me I can't get past 5 minutes. My mouth just refuses to stay shut for 15 minutes. Rinsing anything in my mouth for longer than 5 minutes leaves me short of breath and feeling like I had to visit an ex's mother on a Sunday afternoon.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wyvern

I never rince like that long, it is why I dip my toothbrush in the coconut oil, brush my teeth, rinse my mouth, then just a teaspoon of coconut oil swirled in my mouth for about 1min (i cant do it longer than that). It makes a HUGE difference. Since I use this instead of toothpaste, it works out a lot cheaper, plus I just add either mint or spearmint for a clean taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

where do you get the mint or spearmint @Wyvern?


----------



## Ohmen

My tub of coconut oil is almost full. I just couldn't commit to oil pulling everyday.


----------



## Wyvern

Raslin said:


> where do you get the mint or spearmint @Wyvern?


The cheapest good quality is from dischem - they have awesome natural oils. 

@Ohmen - then just put some oil on your toothbrush and add your toothpaste - that also will help.

The rest of my oil I mix some teatree, lavender, peppermint and orange blossom. I use this as a general body lotion - daily - it also helps your feet!

The other I add some sugar to it and use it as a body scrub. Your skin will thank you!

Also use it as a hair mask (for the girls - once a month) you just work it into your hair, leave it on for at least an hour (I actually leave it in overnight) then wash it out and it takes about 3 rinses to get it out. That makes your hair so soft and shiny!


----------



## Ohmen

@Wyvern now that you have revived this thread I will give it another go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Ohmen said:


> @Wyvern now that you have revived this thread I will give it another go


I started brushing my teeth with the oil since I cant do the oilpulling either


----------



## BumbleBee

Wyvern said:


> The other I add some *sugar *to it and use it as a body scrub. Your skin will thank you!


Try adding Himalayan salt instead of the sugar (eeew), your skin will thank you more

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

BumbleBee said:


> Try adding Himalayan salt instead of the sugar (eeew), your skin will thank you more


I did the salt one, it was too rough on my skin, I need a finer something which is why I used brown sugar.


----------



## Viper_SA

For you skin my 'oupa' always recommended a 'mieliestronk'. Apparently it can be used for wiping other things as well.


----------



## ET

Viper_SA said:


> For you skin my 'oupa' always recommended a 'mieliestronk'. Apparently it can be used for wiping other things as well.



And for making fire

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

I'm still looking for an oil that tastes likes good bear?


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> I'm still looking for an oil that tastes likes good bear?


Polar or Brown Grizzly?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouder

I've had my tonsils removed 2 years ago... what a NIGHTMARE!

I don't know what the hell the Doctor did, but ever since, I am having terrible gagging. I gag especially in the mornings, when I speak a lot, and TERRRRRIBLY when I brush my teeth. To such an extend that I am actually worried about my teeth! So I brush after work as well ('coz the gagging is less in the afternoon). The gagging has become an embarrassment for me especially when I speak in meetings and get a gag reflux.  I find that the only thing that helps is when I drink coke - which results in weight gain

I am sure as hell going to try this!!! Thanx for the advice!!

Uhhh...What is Vaper's Tongue?


----------



## johan

Clouder said:


> I've had my tonsils removed 2 years ago... what a NIGHTMARE!
> 
> I don't know what the hell the Doctor did, but ever since, I am having terrible gagging. I gag especially in the mornings, when I speak a lot, and TERRRRRIBLY when I brush my teeth. To such an extend that I am actually worried about my teeth! So I brush after work as well ('coz the gagging is less in the afternoon). The gagging has become an embarrassment for me especially when I speak in meetings and get a gag reflux.  I find that the only thing that helps is when I drink coke - which results in weight gain
> 
> I am sure as hell going to try this!!! Thanx for the advice!!
> 
> Uhhh...What is Vaper's Tongue?



"gagging" is worse enough, you don't want to know what is vapour's tongue!


----------



## Clouder

@johan LOL I just figured out what it is 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern

Well I am happy! I have learnt that I cannot use the Ni coils - I get this weird metalic taste from it. And was at first sure its the dreaded vapor's tongue, but then my brother visited with his various tanks and not one Ni coil. Tested all his tanks and I was in love again. So we swopped the Ni coil for the Ti one and now I can use the ego tank and my subtank mini. So what I believed was vapors tongue was a reaction to the Ni


----------



## SuzanCoco

I've started pulling oil with this (Cape Town based product) http://coco-baci.com/
It's the perfect amount and has various additional flavours and benefits. Not for brushing teeth though... although I guess you could try?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SuzanCoco said:


> I've started pulling oil with this (Cape Town based product) http://coco-baci.com/
> It's the perfect amount and has various additional flavours and benefits. Not for brushing teeth though... although I guess you could try?


Shall have a look at that.

Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Love that mouse on the shoulder.


----------

